# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: ساخت ide برای یک زبان خاص

## mirage0411

سلام . اعیاد شعبانیه مبارک .
دوستان می خواستم بدونم چطوری می شه یه ide یا یک کیت برنامه نویسی برای یک زبان خاص مثلا پایتون یا سی و ... ساخت( چیزی شبیه ویژوال استدیو البته خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی ساده تر و برای فقط یک زبان ) .چه پیش نیازهایی وجود داره . بحث کلی پیرامونش .

----------

